
For those struggling to get started with git - lifebeyondfife
http://lifebeyondfife.com/git
======
Keith13
> 01 – git has won

Nope, it hasn't just because Git does not work for everyone as you think it
does. Some facts and feedback about Git: [https://svnvsgit.com/#further-
reading](https://svnvsgit.com/#further-reading)

~~~
lifebeyondfife
To be fair to mercurial, of which I have no experience, the point I'm really
making here is that distributed version control has won. Seeing as you're
arguing for SVN, you're in favour of non-distributed version control.

With regard to technology choices, there'll never be complete consensus. Many
people still choose to write in C++ despite other languages having similar
performance and features (Go, Rust, Java).

SVN may work for some people but by having the same power on the client as the
server, I believe you fundamentally have a better tool. The functionality to
work on, say, three independent changes on my development machine and jump
between them is at the heart of git and for just that feature alone, I'd never
go back to using SVN or Perforce.

Maybe some don't want to migrate to git but distributed version control is the
paradigm the majority of the world is heading to, if they're not already
there. We can agree to disagree because, in terms of tech choices, I assert
that git has won comfortably and with good reason.

